
Epic Games unveils $1.78B funding round at $17.3B valuation - doppp
https://venturebeat.com/2020/08/06/epic-games-unveils-1-78-billion-funding-round-at-17-3-billion-valuation/
======
Firebrand
How is Epic able to attract great talent when they’re headquartered in a small
town in the middle of North Carolina? It’s a beautiful area with plenty of
activities to enjoy outside of work but it seems pretty isolated from the rest
of the tech world even for the East Coast.

